# Nissan Promises Self-Driving Cars by 2020



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Not only do all the crashes on US roads cost citizens $160 billion every year, they rank as the top reason of death for four- to 34-year olds. With 93 percent of those accidents a result of human error, Nissan promises a solution: let the cars drive themselves.
> 
> Science fiction? Not according to company CEO Carlos Ghosn, who is promising the Japanese automaker will have multiple, commercially-viable autonomous vehicles available for purchase by the year 2020.
> 
> ...


Read the complete story on Nissan's Self Driving Cars at AutoGuide.com


----------

